# 240sx intercooler piping?



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

anyone have any info on where i can order a piping kit or anything? i heard you pretty much have to get the intercooler piping done custom for the KA... true?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> anyone have any info on where i can order a piping kit or anything? i heard you pretty much have to get the intercooler piping done custom for the KA... true?


helll na u can buy a full intercooler kit easily.
just search on google or sumthing. 
id tell you but i cant remember now and im late 4 work :hal: :hal: :hal:


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks duuuude.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Can sum1 post up a pic of a 240 engine bay with a KA in it?
If its similair to an SR buy an SR kit and slightly modify it!?!?!
Cheers


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Can sum1 post up a pic of a 240 engine bay with a KA in it?
> If its similair to an SR buy an SR kit and slightly modify it!?!?!
> Cheers


sounds like a good idea!!
but chances are anything for the SR is more expensive and there are kits for the KA-T out there...
if there is a turbo kit out there for any engine theres bound to be an intecooling kit right???


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i ordered the turbo kit today and the intercooler but there's no piping. fuckkkkkers i cant find a kit haha.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> i ordered the turbo kit today and the intercooler but there's no piping. fuckkkkkers i cant find a kit haha.


wut kinda kit ????


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

well we can get SR20 Greddy and Blitz cooler kits down her for about $1000 aud, i dont see why u guys couldnt get them for the same price or cheaper??


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

greddy, but anyways, yeah cant find the piping anywhere. all i can find is the universal DIY piping which i dont wanna chance because im not good with metal and i know i will fuck up. anyone know where i can find intercooler piping for the s14 ka24de-t?


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i found one place that makes em for $250.00, however i think it would be cheaper if i had someone customize it for me?


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

chrislis said:


> i found one place that makes em for $250.00, however i think it would be cheaper if i had someone customize it for me?



I paid $450 for mine to be customized for my setup but it depends on the sestup.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

go 2 a muffler shop.. thell do it but it might be a lil heavier


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah dude the guy at munro mufflers is gonna do my whole system, the intercooler piping is only gonna cost me 80 bucks. fucking sweet deal.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> yeah dude the guy at munro mufflers is gonna do my whole system, the intercooler piping is only gonna cost me 80 bucks. fucking sweet deal.


ahahahah i pwn :banana:


----------

